# Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?



## Administrator (15. Februar 2007)

*Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Und los gehts erneut   Bitte auch die Kommentarfunktion unter der News nutzen.


----------



## Agrazon (15. Februar 2007)

*Stimme*

Ich stimme für die jetzige Zeit, da ich ein Game haben will das wie GTA SA ist aber online. Man sollte zum Beispiel seine eigene kleine Mafia bilden können, und dann zum Drogenbaron der Stadt aufsteigen können (Mein Traum
 )


----------



## Sackerl (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Jo bisher siehts wieder nach dem stereotypischen Rollenspiel aus. Was im Shooter-Genre der 2. Weltkrieg ist, ist im Rollenspiel-Genre das Mittelalter. Das muss doch auch mal langweilig werden. Ich habe zumindest auch auf die Gegenwart gesetzt.


----------



## SWF_Viper (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

nun mir würde vieles gefallen ob ferne zukunft, nahe zukunft oder in der aktuellen zeit . man muss nur die richtige idee dazu haben 

aber ich finde für die antike und mittelalter gibt es schon so viele spiele.


----------



## ChopperDave (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

hahahaha, das wäre wirklich mal originell, ein rollenspiel im mittelalter.....


----------



## DawnHellscream (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

besser als ein point and klick adventure wo ich schon beim namen gähnkrämpfe krieg 

 

also ich hab ferne zukunft genommen ....


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Also wenn das bie Mittelalter bleibt, wissen wir ja, was wird:
Orks, Trolle, Elfen, Zwerge, Zauberer, Skelette etc.   
Ich hab auch auf Moderne getippt, auch in heutigen Zeiten gibt es viele Items und Skills!


----------



## Succer (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

[x] Alternativer Geschichtsverlauf

in Zusammenhang mit dem gestern gewählten Action Rollenspiel =


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

[x] Bis 50 Jahre in der Zukunft.

Ich mag "alternative Zukünfte"(?), man weiss, dass es in den nächsten paar Jahren definitiv nicht so kommen wird/kann, aber es wäre spielenswert, falls doch. 
So Deus Ex-mässig, nicht allzu fern in der Kuzunft, nicht heute und vor Allem nicht in der Vergangenheit (Schwert & Magie gibt's ja zum Erbrechen genug).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Sackhaar am 15.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo bisher siehts wieder nach dem stereotypischen Rollenspiel aus. Ich habe zumindest auch auf die Gegenwart gesetzt.


Dito, imho braucht das Genre mehr Rollenspiele im Stil von "*Vampire Bloodlines*" (Gegenwart), und entschieden weniger Titel im Stil von Oblivion, Gothic und Co. Hui, wieder mit Schwertern, Äxten, Rüstungen, Pfeil und Bogen und anderen zeitgenössischen Waffen rumhantieren, darauf warte ich schon lange.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## SWF_Viper (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

es sollte mehr so in dem stil von hellgate london von den flagship studios sein 

wobei das auch schon wieder mit viel dämonen usw is. aber es spielt wenigstens nicht wieder im mittelalter oder antike


----------



## Mephisto18m (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

ich habe mal für Endzeit gestimmt. War immer ein großer Fan von Fallout und ähnlich gesetzten Plots (Mad Max etc.)
Darauf basierend wäre ein Rollenspiel einfach nur cool...


"hmm, mal sehen - 30 Mutationspunkte zu vergeben - da lasse ich mir doch mal Infrarotaugen wachsen, jawoll!"


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Da stimm ich mit Miffi überein, nur dass ich für "Ferne Zukunft" gestimmt hab.

"Blue Planet" ist halt nunmal immer noch mein Lieblingssetting und es spielt 2199 . Wen es interessiert der kann ja mal nach "Blue Planet RPG" googln.

Leider ist das Rollenspiel tot, die Bücher out of print, und die Homepage verwaist (  ) obwohl das Setting von Blue Planet Stargate, Star Trek, und Babylon 5 mit Links in die Tasche steckt. :x


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sackhaar am 15.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie, du hier? Ich hab gedacht das geht dir am Arsch vorbei nachdem du so darüber angefressen warst dass P'n'C nicht im 1. Poll vertreten war?


----------



## BlackDead (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sackhaar am 15.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich will eine Mischung aus beiden das wäre doch mal was anderes einen Ork mit einer AK 47 zu erledigen.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Sackhaar am 15.02.2007 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitiv. 
Sergej Lukianenkos "Wächter" Romanreihe bietet sich da imo sehr als Szenario an. Der Film "Wächter der Nacht" orientierte sich immerhin nur am ersten Drittel des ersten von vier Romanen. Das ganze Szenario ist düster und bietet an sich eine Menge brauchbare Klassen, (Magier, Hexen,Tiermenschen,Vampire,Gestaltenwandler,Werwölfe...) Außerdem bietet ist auch eine tolle Handlung drin wenn man sich die verschiedenen "Parteien" anschaut, die irgendwie zwar feinde sind, dann aber gut nebeneinander klarkommen müssen.
Wäre nur das Problem mit der Lizenz ^^


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will eine Mischung aus beiden das wäre doch mal was anderes einen Ork mit einer AK 47 zu erledigen.


Du meinst sowas wie Warhammer 40k?


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich habe für Endzeit gestimmt.

Obwohl ich mich mit allen Settings außer Mittelalter und Antike anfreunden kann.

Was könnte denn die nächste Abstimmung sein?


----------



## Nekrodamus (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Mephisto18m am 15.02.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mal für Endzeit gestimmt. War immer ein großer Fan von Fallout und ähnlich gesetzten Plots (Mad Max etc.)
> Darauf basierend wäre ein Rollenspiel einfach nur cool...
> 
> "hmm, mal sehen - 30 Mutationspunkte zu vergeben - da lasse ich mir doch mal Infrarotaugen wachsen, jawoll!"



Dito! "Endzeit" ist ja durchaus etwas ähnliches wie eine (alternative) Zukunft in X Jahren, aber ich denke konkret an ein Szenario ähnlich Mad Max II - III.


----------



## BlackDead (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht in der Zukunft sondern in der Gegenwart und ohne totalen Krieg. 
Ähnlich wie in  Arcanum aber mit den Technikstand des 21. Jahrhunderts.
Die Idee geistert mir schon einige Zeit im Kopf herum.


----------



## nobodyfuckswithjesus (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich hab mal für parralell Dimension gevoted.

Paraworld als Rollenspiel wär echt geil...


----------



## klinsmann (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Ich bin der Meinung als szenario sollte man etwas futuristisches nehmen, weil ich kein mittelalter mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				El-Chupakneebray am 15.02.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv.
> [...]
> Wäre nur das Problem mit der Lizenz ^^


Also wenn's ne Fremdlizenz würde, wär ich ja trotzdem mehr für Shadowrun. "Wächter der Nacht" hat mich nun ganz und gar nicht beeindruckt. 

Und Shadowrun gibt da mMn auch ein bisschen mehr her. Man könnte so viel Zeugs einbauen...
* "billige" Ganger die im Urban Sprawl ums Überleben kämpfen
* Konzernsoldaten im Krieg gegen anderen Großkonzern
* "freischaffende" Söldnergruppe die sich in den Krisengebieten verdient
* Revoluzzer im Exil für Atzlan, die beiden Tirs, oder die NAN
* Hacker/Cyberrunner die versehentlich an "heiße" Daten kommen
* "einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort"
* Spielball der großen Drachen (mit passender stereotyper "Bestimmung"  )
* Privatdetektiv der Konzernmachenschaften aufn Trichter kommt
* Magier/Schamane/Priester/Kleriker/Shintaomönch der in die Metaebenen gezogen wird
* ...
* usw
* usf


----------



## MICHI123 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Auf jeden Fall ganz stark für Endzeit! Das Szenario gibt es nicht so oft, und das kann man herrlich düster designen 
Schade dass nicht für Shooter als Genre abgestimmt wurde


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht in der Zukunft sondern in der Gegenwart und ohne totalen Krieg.
> Ähnlich wie in  Arcanum aber mit den Technikstand des 21. Jahrhunderts.
> Die Idee geistert mir schon einige Zeit im Kopf herum.


Ist 2070 noch "heute" genug für dich? Weil wenn du dich dann noch mit Elfen, Trollen, Zwergen, und Magie anfreunden könntest wären wir wieder bei Shadowrun.


----------



## BlackDead (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Shadowrun Universum habe ich ganz vergessen wie konnte ich nur.   
Ich wollte zwar eigentlich mehr eine Mischung aus Vampire Bloodlines und einen guten Fantasy RPG.

Aber ein echtes RPG im Shadowrun Universum wäre ein Traum.


----------



## ich98 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

egal, Hauptsache: Western


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Endzeit wär ne gute Alternative zur Moderne. (Kompromiss)
Aber ob nun Elfen, Zwerge, Orks etc. vorkommen, klärt sich eh in ner anderen Abstimmung.
Stellt euch aber mal z.B. CS als RPG vor!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Shadowrun Universum habe ich ganz vergessen wie konnte ich nur.


Schäm dich!  



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte zwar eigentlich mehr eine Mischung aus Vampire Bloodlines und einen guten Fantasy RPG.


Huh? An was genau hast du da gedacht? Ich kann mir da grad nix konkretes drunter vorstellen... 



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein echtes RPG im Shadowrun Universum wäre ein Traum.


Naja, solange FASA nicht den Stuhl unterm Arsch weggebombt bekommt wird das wohl leider nix.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Endzeit wär ne gute Alternative zur Moderne. (Kompromiss)


Naja, das letzte Endzeit-RPG das ich gespielt hab wahr ja wohl eher suboptimal (The Fall).  Und Fallout war mir irgendwie zu... naja... kindisch. 



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ob nun Elfen, Zwerge, Orks etc. vorkommen, klärt sich eh in ner anderen Abstimmung.


Stimmt. 



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt euch aber mal z.B. CS als RPG vor!


 OMG. Wobei, sogar zu "Judge Dredd" gibt's ja ein PnP Rollenspiel. Und das ist auch recht lustig.


----------



## Camrel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich habe Mittelalter gewählt aber wer sagt das es das europäische Mittelalter sein muss?

Ich wäre mal für eines im alten Japan, dort bieten Geschichte und Mythologie genügend Material für ein gutes Szenario, es könnten aber auch durchaus Elemente aus anderen asiatischen Ländern wie China oder Indien mit einFliesen.

Eine Mischung aus mittelalterlichen Waffen, Mythologie und moderner Technik in einer alternativen Zukunft wäre natürlich auch möglich, bei Shadowrun (schade das es dazu kein Rollenspiel oder MMORPG gibt) und Warhammer 40.000 wurden solche Elemente beispielsweise gut verwoben. 

Mit dem Richtigen Hintergrund und entsprechenden Spezialisierungmöglichkeiten könnten Moderne Waffen und Schwert & Magie durchaus gleichberechtigt nebeneinander existieren oder sogar kombiniert werden.

Es gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit, die Waffen je nach Situation wechseln zu müssen. Beispielsweise könnte es in einigen Gebieten auf ein leicht entflammbares Gas, empfindliche Energiekristalle oder ähnliches treffen wodurch man  gezwungen wird Nahkampfwaffen zu verwenden. Um mehr spielerische Freiheit zu lassen könnte man die entsprechenden Vorkommen aufteilen, so das sie entweder nur auf der Oberfläche oder nur Unterirdisch vorkommen und der Spieler entscheidet selber welchen weg er wählt.

Mein Vorschlag für die nächste Umfrage: 

Welchen kulturellen Hintergrund soll das Spiel bekommen, wobei man die Auswahl dann an das Ergebnis der heutigen Umfrage anpassen muss.


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*

Es gab 1996 (glaub ich) mal ein Endzeit-RPG, inklusive Crafting, Nahrungs- und Wasserversorgung etc.
Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr. *schäm*
Burnout oder sowas in der Art...
Egal, votet mal schön weiter, ich lass mich überraschen!


----------



## Aksakal (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

19. Jhd, das ist GEIL    

Ich sehe schon ein Spiel wie in Bram Stoker Romanen.

Drakula, Van Helsing, Mr.Hide, Werwölfe und solche Kamaraden. Also unterschätz das Potenzial des 19. Jhd nicht. Man kann etwas schönes basteln, denn es gab ja im 19 Jhd, die ersten Machine, die ersten Züge etc. Verrückte Stahlkonstruktionen und nicht vergessen ein Wild West level.


----------



## BlackDead (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Huh? An was genau hast du da gedacht? Ich kann mir da grad nix konkretes drunter vorstellen...  [



In meiner Vorstellung wäre das Setting ungefähr so Dungeons and Dragons Universum nur das sich das ganze nicht in einen Mittelalter-Ähnlichen Zeit sondern der Technikstand sollte unsere Gegenwart wiederspiegeln. 

Also ähnlich wie in Shadowrun nur halt am Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Jakos93 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich währe eher für ein Spiel mit Magie und Schwertern und ähnlichen.
Ich bin nicht so für Pistolen.  Also WOW oder Oblivion like.


----------



## STF (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich hab für ferne Vergangenheit (Antike) gestimmt.
Meine damit aber mehr das alte Ägypten. Mesopotamien, oder die alten Griechen würden mir auch gefallen.
Es gibt soviel alte (verlorene) Kulturen, die nicht so bekannt sind, aber mit Sicherheit trotzdem viel Spass machen würden.   




			
				Camrel am 15.02.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Mittelalter gewählt aber wer sagt das es das europäische Mittelalter sein muss?
> 
> Ich wäre mal für eines im alten Japan, dort bieten Geschichte und Mythologie genügend Material für ein gutes Szenario, es könnten aber auch durchaus Elemente aus anderen asiatischen Ländern wie China oder Indien mit einfliesen.



Das wäre auch was tolles!


Alternativ würde mir auch das Endzeit-Szenario zusagen.

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Dragontear (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Mich würde ein Spiel im Mittelalter reizen, aber nicht mit einer 08/15 Story, sondern einer epischen Geschichte. 

Ach... wie schön wäre ein Spiel in der größe von Oblivion,mit der Atmosphäre von  Gothic2 und dazu noch eine geniale, einfallsreichen und epische Story. 
Aber auf ein Spiel, dass nur eins von den oben genannten Dingen enthält könnte ich getrost verzichten (außer das mit der Story  ) .  Das Spiel sollte eine Bombe werden, das das Mittelalter Szenario endlich abschließt. ^^


----------



## Guallamalla (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich habe mich für die parallele Welt entschieden. Mittelalter gibt es genug auf dem Markt und Zukunftszenarios interessieren mich nicht besonders, weil ich mit Laserwummen und Cyborgs schon genug in Ego-Shootern bedient wurde. Ausserdem begeistern mich deren Spielwelten nicht, immer dieser Metallook, Kotor war schon langweilig genug. Ich will mal was ganz Neues und mags lieber fantasievoll und würde lieber in der Gegenward spielen, die halt etwas anders ist.

Wie Vampire Bloodlines, nur noch viel abgedrehter!! (*Dunkler Turm rauskram*  )


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 15.02.2007 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Film verheimlicht einem das größte Potential, dass die Romane bieten.

Aber mit Shadowrun könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Hauptsache was in ner düsteren Gegenwart/ Nahen Zukunft.


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Meine Fragen-Vorschläge:

1. Frage: Fantasie-/Sci-Fi-Grad
'========================================

* Reale Welt
* leicht angepasste Realität (Verschwörungstheorien)
* Low Fantasy/Sci-Fi (existente Götter, seltenes Magievorkommen/PSI, vereinzelte Mystik, geheime Technologien, Aliens)
* Med Fantasy/Sci-Fi (Weitgehend natürlicher Bestandteil der Welt: Götter, Magie, Mystik, Zukunftstechnologie, Fabelwesen)
* High Fantasy/Sci-Fi (allgegenwärtig magische Welt, viele Fantasywesen, Intergalatisch, über den Naturgesetzen)

2. Frage: Charaktere
'========================================

frei erstellbar	=> Mehr Freiheiten in der Charakterklasse/-entwicklung
Vordefiniert	=> Deutlich bessere Storybindung & Interaktion

* Single-Modus - Frei erstellbarer Charakter				(Bsp: WoW, Morrowind)
* Single-Modus - Vordefinierter Charakter					(Bsp: Illusion Of Time, Gothic)
* Single-/Koop-Modus - Frei erstellbare Charaktergruppe 	(Bsp: Wizardry 7/8, Das schwarze Auge: Schatten über Riva)
* Single-/Koop-Modus - Vordefinierte Charaktergruppe		(Bsp: Secret Of Mana)

3. Frage: Wichtige Hauptplot-Elemente (je nach Ergebnis von Frage 1 und 2)
'========================================

* Verschwörungen/Untersuchung	(Fall/Geschehnis aufkläre)
* Suche							(magischen Gegenstand finden)
* Invasion/Bekämpfen			(Der Kampf/Krieg steht im Vordergrund/Motiv ergründen)
* Survival						(reines Überleben)
* Horror						(dem Wahnsinn entkommen/aufklären)
* Befreiung					(Sich selbst oder jemanden befreien)
* Welt-Rettung					(übermäßig episch)

Danach müssen einige Ideen entwickelt werden, wobei die die Attraktivsten wiederum zur Wahl stehen...

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Guallamalla (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				STARSCrazy am 15.02.2007 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkt ihr?



Wieso Fantasy UND Scifi? Ich würde da klare Abtrennungen machen, da die beiden nicht unbedingt was miteinander zu tun haben. Siehe Vampires, das war Fantasy ohne Scifi. (Vielleicht auch Horror-Fantasy für die Weicheier   )


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				Guallamalla am 15.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 15.02.2007 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab beides rein genommen, da ich das Abstimmungsergebnis ja noch nicht kenne. Es geht eher um den "Unnatürlichkeitsgrad". Bei nem Mittelalterspiel ist vielleicht eher die Fantasy entscheidend, bei nem Zukunftsspiel wohl eher die Sci-Fi. Bei Endzeit und Gegenwart kann alles möglich sein. Aber ja.. du hast in dem Sinne recht. Wie meinst du sollte die Frage stattdessen gestellt werden?


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Vielleicht kann man auch die Frage der Gewichtung voranstellen:

kein Fantasy / kein Sci-Fi
kein Fantasy / wenig Sci-Fi
kein Fantasy / Sci-Fi
wenig Fantasy / kein Sci-Fi
wenig Fantasy / wenig Sci-Fi
wenig Fantasy / Sci-Fi
Fantasy / kein Sci-Fi
Fantasy / wenig Sci-Fi
Fantasy / Sci-Fi


----------



## JonnyCage (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich habe für Mittelalter gestimmt, meine hiermit aber nicht das europäische Mittelalter oder Fantasy-Spiele im Stil von "Herr der Ringe" mit Zwergen, Elfen, Orks, etc.. Ich hab mir schon immer ein Rollenspiel gewünscht, das in der Welt von 1001 Nacht spielt. Sowas wie "Prince of Persia" oder Aladdin. Vielleicht könnte man sogar Flaschengeister unterbringen. Von der Ansicht her sollte es in der Isoperspektive alla "Baldur´s Gate" gehalten sein.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				Camrel am 15.02.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ich wäre mal für eines im alten Japan, dort bieten Geschichte und Mythologie genügend Material für ein gutes Szenario, es könnten aber auch durchaus Elemente aus anderen asiatischen Ländern wie China oder Indien mit einFliesen.
> 
> Eine Mischung aus mittelalterlichen Waffen, Mythologie und moderner Technik in einer alternativen Zukunft wäre natürlich auch möglich, bei Shadowrun (schade das es dazu kein Rollenspiel oder MMORPG gibt) und Warhammer 40.000 wurden solche Elemente beispielsweise gut verwoben.


Sehr geile Vorschläge!  Falls dir "Legend of the 5 Rings" was sagt, da gibt's auch ne Neuauflage des PnP RPGs. Alternative Kampagnenideen die angeschnitten werden sind:
*Rokugan hat die entscheidende Schlacht verloren, und Fu Leng herrscht über das Land. Die Menschen sind entweder versklavt, ermordet, oder im Exil auf einer befestigten Insel.
--> würde sich wunderbar für ein Action-RPG ala D2/TQ eignen, in dem der Spieler als Samurai oder Shugenja Rokugan vom Dunklen Herrscher wieder befreit.
*Rokugan hat sich bis in die Moderne weiterentwickelt. Die Klans besitzen eine unglaubliche wirtschaftliche und finanzielle Macht, und gleichen in gewisser Weise den Großkonzernen von Shadowrun.
--> wär auch ein sehr geiler Hintergrund für ein RPG, da die klassischen Rollen "Samurai" (als ehren- und lordgebundener Krieger) und "Shugenja" (als Priester, Zauberer und Diplomat zu den Geistern) immer noch existieren.

---------------



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Vorstellung wäre das Setting ungefähr so Dungeons and Dragons Universum nur das sich das ganze nicht in einen Mittelalter-Ähnlichen Zeit sondern der Technikstand sollte unsere Gegenwart wiederspiegeln.
> 
> Also ähnlich wie in Shadowrun nur halt am Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts.


Aso. Jetzt wird's klarer. Ist natürlich auch eine klasse Idee. 

---------------



			
				STF am 15.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für ferne Vergangenheit (Antike) gestimmt.
> Meine damit aber mehr das alte Ägypten. Mesopotamien, oder die alten Griechen würden mir auch gefallen.
> Es gibt soviel alte (verlorene) Kulturen, die nicht so bekannt sind, aber mit Sicherheit trotzdem viel Spass machen würden.   [...]


Stimmt. Bis auf RTS (Age of Mythology) und jetzt ein Action-RPG (TQ) ist die mystische Antike noch sehr unverbraucht was Spiele angeht.

Wie wär's mit nem exklusiven ab18 Titel, in dem der Spieler als aztektischer Krieger/Blutmagier sich gegen die Europäer behauptet? 

---------------



			
				Guallamalla am 15.02.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich für die parallele Welt entschieden. Mittelalter gibt es genug auf dem Markt und Zukunftszenarios interessieren mich nicht besonders, weil ich mit Laserwummen und Cyborgs schon genug in Ego-Shootern bedient wurde. Ausserdem begeistern mich deren Spielwelten nicht, immer dieser Metallook, Kotor war schon langweilig genug. Ich will mal was ganz Neues und mags lieber fantasievoll und würde lieber in der Gegenward spielen, die halt etwas anders ist. [...]


Mit Mittelalter und so stimm ich dir zu.

Bei SciFi kommt es aber echt auf die Vorlage drauf an. Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen (  ), Blue Planet zeichnet eine dystopische Zukunft im Jahr 2199 mit Raumfahrt und Cyberware/Genetic Engineering _ohne_ Schutzschilde, Psi-Kräfte, und Laserwaffen. 

---------------



			
				STARSCrazy am 15.02.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man auch die Frage der Gewichtung voranstellen:
> 
> kein Fantasy / kein Sci-Fi
> kein Fantasy / wenig Sci-Fi
> ...


Das klingt viel besser.  Beim anderen Vorschlag wäre es nahezu unmöglich gewesen eine "mystische Zukunft" ala Shadowrun oder B5 zu realisieren, welches ja in ähnlichen Aspekten beides (Fantasy/Mystik und SciFi/HighTech) beinhaltet.


----------



## Das-Fragezeichen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Shooter, wie Infernal oder Max Payne 2 mit Rollenspielelementen? Und das dann nicht sooo düster!!
Eine Mischung aus GTA und Max Payne wäre genial   !!!


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 15.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 15.02.2007 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder es gibt drei Abstimmungen

1. Ja/Nein-Abstimmung
===================

Fantasy nein / Sci-Fi nein
Fantasy ja / Sci-Fi nein
Fantasy nein / Sci-Fi ja
Fantasy ja / Sci-Fi ja

Fantasy bedeutet dabei nicht nur die typische Mittelalter-"Herr der Ringe"-Fantasy sind allgemein fantasievolle Abweichungen con der Realität. Sci-Fi deutet den technischen Stand der (auch für heutige Maßstäbe utopischen) Technologieren.


2. Gewichtung Fantasy:
===================

* Reale Welt
* leicht angepasste Realität (Verschwörungstheorien)
* Low Fantasy (existente Götter, seltenes Magievorkommen/PSI, vereinzelte Mystik, Aliens, Mutanten)
* Med Fantasy (Weitgehend natürlicher Bestandteil der Welt: Götter, Magie, Mystik, Fabelwesen)
* High Fantasy (allgegenwärtig magische Welt, viele Fantasywesen, Intergalatisch, über den Naturgesetzen)

3. Gewichtung Sci-Fi:
===================

* Real
* leicht angepasst (bessere Waffen/Maschinen)
* technisch fortgeschritten ("automatisierte" Umgebung z.B.)
* technisch überlegen (Teleporter, Sci-Fi-Ansätze)
* Welt der Maschinen (Sci-Fi pur, Implantate, Mechs, Atombombe in der Hosentasche, über den Naturgesetzen)


----------



## Jedi-Joker (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Wie wärs mal einen Piraten-Szenario............ist egal ob Endzeit oder Mittelalter oder was anderem.


Ich stelle mir so vor:

Es gibt ein Schatz auf der ganzen Welt / Universum. Wer den findet ist der König der Piraten ( na kommt die geschichte bekannt vor   ...........richtig "One Piece"    ) . Aber dat schwiegrigste..........nur wenige kennen seinen Ort, die musst du finden. 
Du startest als ein namensloser Abenteurer der Piratenkönig werden möchte. Du kannst vorher bestimmen ob du eine besondere Fähigkeit von Anfang an haben möchtest oder nicht. 
Wenn du von Anfang an keine besondere Fähigkeiten kannste einen bestimmten im Verlauf der Geschichte haben. ( Teufelsfrüchte im Hintergrund gehabt 
 ).
Du kannst im Verlaufe der Geschichte deinen Crew zusammenstellen und gegen die Weltregierung / Marine / oder andere Friedenstruppen kämpfen. Du musst auch gegen andere Piraten kämpfen, welche auch besondere Fähigkeiten haben.
Diese Fähigkeiten existieren nur einmal auf der ganzen Welt/Universum.


So dat war mein Vorschlag als Story. 

Es ist aber egal welches Setting genommen wird, so eine Story könnte überall anpassen


----------



## Plagueis (15. Februar 2007)

*...verbinde Spiel und Film?*

Eine Grusel /Horror/Sci Fi Kombination mit Filmreifen Elementen 
fänd ich interessant .

Ich wäre stark dafür in der Gegenwart ( oder  eigentlich in einer "Zeitlosen" Welt) zu spielen.

Man spielt einen Charakter der einem bekannteren Deutschen ( oder sonstigen) Schauspieler nachempfunden ist.

Er steuert Anfangs durch eine natürliche Welt, entdeckt dann jedoch durch ein besonderes Erreigniss eine andere Welt ( nicht Mittelalter /Ritter oder Zukunft /Raumschiffe) .

Er hilft bei besonderen Angelegenheiten ( Quests) , die alle auf ein Ziel hinarbeiten, nähmlich mehr über diese "Welt" zu erfahren.(was mit einigen Gefahren verbunden sein wird)
Dabei werden diese je nach erledigen Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf nehmen.

Zuletzt wird diese Welt tatsächlich betretbar, doch das ist das Ende des Singelplayers, wer diese Welt betreten will gelangt dann in einen Online Multiplayer in dem man weiter diese Welt erkunden kann.


Was haltet ihr davon ??


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Also ich finde STARSCrazys Vorschlag für das nächste Voting super.
(Wieso kommen mir Teile davon so bekannt vor?)   

Wir müssen bald ein Voting zum Voting veranstalten.   
Ist ein schönes Brainstorming hier.

Piraten-Szenarios werden momentan sehr ausgeschlachtet, wobei One Piece natürlich positiv aus dem Rahmen fällt.  
Aber an die Rechte zu kommen...  

Das führt uns dann auch zum nächsten designtechnischen Punkt:
Welcher Zeichenstil?
Manga (z.B. PangYa, Shogo M.A.D.), Comic (z.B. XIII, WoW), real (z.B. HL2, GuidWars)


----------



## Jedi-Joker (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde STARSCrazys Vorschlag für das nächste Voting super.
> (Wieso kommen mir Teile davon so bekannt vor?)
> 
> Wir müssen bald ein Voting zum Voting veranstalten.
> ...



Naja..........so eine Art Piraten-Szenario habe ich vorgeschlagen........wobei ich ein Punkt vergessen habe bei dieser Story.............und zwar dat Thema Kopfgeld. Jeder Pirat hat ein Kopfgeld. Wer die Marine angreift oder ein Pirat der ein hohes Kopfgeld hatte, kriegt somit auch ein Kopfgeld bzw. sein Kopfgeld wirs somit erhöht ( falls man ein Kopfgeld hatte ).


Welche aktuelle oder ältere Spiele hat ein Piraten-Szenario zur Zeit ?


----------



## Sir-B (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Wer erinnert sich noch an den Vorschlag vom Teil 1 mit der chinesischen Revolution und dem Virus? Das würde bei "Nahe Zukunft" gut hinein passen und würde sich auch als Rollenspiel realisieren lassen (vielleicht geht das sogar noch besser). 
Es muss auf jedenfall viel Action haben, sonst wird es langweilig, aber eine gute Atmosphäre braucht es auch (vielleicht etwas düsteres, dass man Angst bekommt    oder etwas helleres, dass man sich richtig wohl fühlt).

Wenn Mittelalter, dann ein Szenario, dass der realen Geschichte nachempfunden ist (siehe AOE 2), kein Fantasy!!!
Man könnte dann auch ein Onlinerollenspiel machen und muss die Burg erobern mit Katapulten, Pfeilbogen, Schwertern. Dazu würde man dann auch gleich etwas über die reale Geschichte lernen.   

Etwas "Coolness" kann auch nicht schaden (Slowmotion).


----------



## SebastianThoeing (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Die Wahl scheint auf "Gegenwart/Moderne" zu fallen. Damit wäre, wenn es denn so bliebe, klar, dass wir ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart "entwickeln" würden. Damit hätten wir sowohl Setting als auch Genre festgelegt. Jetzt ist die Frage: Was fragen wir als nächstes ab? Der Charakter? (frei wählbar / vordefiniert?) oder eher das Gefühl der Hintergrundgeschicht... Oder soll es überhaupt eine Hintergrundgeschichte geben? Momentan ist ja "Horror" groß im Kommen. Also vielleicht sollten wir morgen abfragen, in welche Richtung die Story gehen soll. Eher auf "Horror" getrimmt? Oder doch lieber komödiantisch? Oder vielleicht dramatisch? Oder gar ein Mix? Für Vorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## Jester84 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				SebTh am 15.02.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wahl scheint auf "Gegenwart/Moderne" zu fallen. Damit wäre, wenn es denn so bliebe, klar, dass wir ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart "entwickeln" würden. Damit hätten wir sowohl Setting als auch Genre festgelegt. Jetzt ist die Frage: Was fragen wir als nächstes ab? Der Charakter? (frei wählbar / vordefiniert?) oder eher das Gefühl der Hintergrundgeschicht... Oder soll es überhaupt eine Hintergrundgeschichte geben? Momentan ist ja "Horror" groß im Kommen. Also vielleicht sollten wir morgen abfragen, in welche Richtung die Story gehen soll. Eher auf "Horror" getrimmt? Oder doch lieber komödiantisch? Oder vielleicht dramatisch? Oder gar ein Mix? Für Vorschläge bin ich offen


Also ich mal noch Vorsichtig mit Ergebnis-Prognosen.
So groß ist der Vorsprung nicht.
Aber ich spreche mich zuerst für den Hintergrund aus, dann für den Charakter.
Es ist mMn so, dass man so den Charakter besser anpassen kann, wenn man sein Umfeld kennt.
Man kann vermutlioch die Vorschläge für den Charakter so schon etwas filtern und es wird übersichtlicher.

Ich bevorzuge Szenarios mit einem gewissen Witz.
Aber das müsste nochmal gegliedert werden:
* dramatisch
* Horror/Schocker
* beängstigend
* psychopathisch
* neutral ernst
* sarkastisch
* witzig
* Klamauk


----------



## Guallamalla (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Wie es aussieht wird wohl die Auswahl "Gegenwart" gewinnen, wobei mir der Unterschied von Gegenwart in Verbindung mit Scifi und Fantasy zu "paralleles Universum" nicht bekannt ist. Aber egal, ich bin auf jedenfall auch für Gegenwart.

Als nächstes würde ich vorschlagen, dass man in der nächsten Umfrage mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten zum Genre hat, da sich ja vieles verbinden lässt. Dann werden am besten nur die zwei meistgewählten Antwortmöglichkeiten genommen, sonst wird es zuviel Wirrwarr.

Trotzdem würde ich jetzt die verbleibende Zeit noch nutzen, um zu diskutieren, was ihr euch von den einzelnen Genres erwartet und was ihr damit verbindet.

Unter Scifi verstehe ich als erstes Pseudo-Technologie, wie die Gravity-Gun. In Verbindung mit der Gegenwart mit Vorsicht zu genießen, ich will nicht mit einer Laserwumme durch Downtown laufen. Zeitreisen und Teleporter wären auch interessant, was man aber wieder mit Fantasy verbinden kann. Wer zumindest die ersten beiden Bücher vom dunklen Turm gelesen hat, weiss was ich meine.
Der Protagonist findet mitten auf einem Strand eine Tür in der Landschaft stehen, ohne anhängendes Gebäude oder ähnliches. Geht er um die Tür die herum, verschwindet sie. Diese Türen führen ihn in verschiedene Wo und Wanns, wie und warum die Tür funktionniert weiss man nicht, wozu auch, es ist ja Fantasy!   Sowas liebe ich, einfach unerklärliche Tatsachen zu entdecken, ohne große Erklärungen oder Maschinen.
Fantasy sind für mich auch ungewöhnliche Wesen, Mutanten, Vampire, Dämonen, Tiere mit rudimentären Sprachfähigkeiten (Billy Bumbler   ), physikalische Anomalien, wie bestimmte Bereiche, in der die physikalischen Größenordungen nicht mehr stimmen wie Schwerkraft oder sogar Zeit. Artefakte, ungewöhnliche Fähigkeiten wie Schnelligkeit.
Da fällt mir eine Assoziation mit Harry Potter und Vampires ein, nämliche eine bestimmte Art von Menschen, die im Hintergrund in einer eigenen Welt leben.

Als Genre fällt mir da noch Horror ein, was passen könnte. In Verbindung mit Zombies und Vampiren aber auch nur wieder Fantasy, hier kommt es vielmehr auf die Darstellung und dem Grad der Gewalt an. Schockmomente wie in FEAR, abgetrennte Köpfe als Weinachtsdeko etc.   

Vielleich hat schon jemand solche Persönlichkeitstest im I-net gemacht, da hat man pro Frage immer so 5 Antwortmöglichkeiten wie "trifft zu", "trifft eher nicht zu", "trifft gar nicht zu".... auf diese Weise könnte man dann hier für jedes Genre den Grad wählen.


----------



## janschko (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich hab für ein Spiel in der Endzeit gestimmt. Mittelalterliche Rollenspiele sind so genretypisch und in der heutigen Zeit fänd ich ein Rollenspiel langweilig... Ich spiele Rollenspiel ja hauptsächlich, um in eine andere Welt einzutauchen und die heutige Zeit zu verlassen!


----------



## STARSCrazy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				SebTh am 15.02.2007 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wahl scheint auf "Gegenwart/Moderne" zu fallen. Damit wäre, wenn es denn so bliebe, klar, dass wir ein Rollenspiel in der Gegenwart "entwickeln" würden. Damit hätten wir sowohl Setting als auch Genre festgelegt. Jetzt ist die Frage: Was fragen wir als nächstes ab? Der Charakter? (frei wählbar / vordefiniert?) oder eher das Gefühl der Hintergrundgeschicht... Oder soll es überhaupt eine Hintergrundgeschichte geben? Momentan ist ja "Horror" groß im Kommen. Also vielleicht sollten wir morgen abfragen, in welche Richtung die Story gehen soll. Eher auf "Horror" getrimmt? Oder doch lieber komödiantisch? Oder vielleicht dramatisch? Oder gar ein Mix? Für Vorschläge bin ich offen



Ich denke es sind nun noch 2 bis 3 Umfragen zur Hintergrundgeschichte nötig um den Bereich noch etwas einzuschränken. Die Frage nach dem Haupt-Quest-Typ (Verschwörungen/Untersuchung, Suche, Invasion/Bekämpfen, Survival, Horror, Welt-Rettung) und der Intensität der Fantasy- und Sci-Fi-Elemente halte ich für die wichtigste. Dann ist es sicherlich auch interessant, ob der Charakter tiefer mit der Story verbunden ist oder ob es sich um einen beliebigen Charakter handelt.

Auf Basis eines solchen "Weltbildes" können dann Story-Ideen im Forum entwickelt und diskutiert werden, über welche wir dann wiederum abstimmen.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt kann man auch die Umfragen genauer ausarbeiten.

Ich ergänze einfach wieder Jester84s Vorschläge *g*:


			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> * dramatisch
> * Horror/Schocker
> * beängstigend
> * psychopathisch
> ...



mit

* episch
* mystisch
* emotional


----------



## am1R (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

mittelalter... *gähn*
Zukunft... *gähn*
antike... *tzzz*

gegenwart... ich weis nicht so recht - kennen wir ja auch dem echten leben oder? zumindest manche glückliche noch  

ich bin für einen alternativen Geschichtsverlauf - in naher zukunft so 2030.
und zwar anfangend ca. im jahr 2000 - mit einem alternatieven Wahlausgang in den USA. Ein Umweltfreundlicher, Friedlieber sozialdenkender Mensch kommt an die Macht.

Dieser strebt die Gleichheit, die Schichtenlose Gesellschaft an. Jeder bekommt das gleiche, jeder soll sehr gut leben können, eine Wohnung haben wie jeder andere und nicht mehr oder weniger tun müssen wie andere - und niemand muss für einen Arzt besuch zahlen. Das beginnt zu funktionieren und die Menschen gewöhnen sich daran - niemand hat mehr Gesellschaftlichen druck, Neid oder Hass. Es wird keine Kriege mehr geben *weil* es funktioniert.

Eine Einheitsgesellschafft.

Der "Held" sollte ein Mann sein so mitte 40 der noch weis wie es Damals war, als Konkurenz und Geld die Welt beherrschten. Und er liebte es.
Er ist schon immer Sportler und ein Draufgänger gewesen.
Wie die meisten damals hatte er den umgang mit Waffen im Blut.

Und er will die alte Zeit zurück.

Wie er das dann macht bleibt noch offen  auf jedenfall in Thirdperson denk ich. So wie das Gute immer das Böse bekämpft soll hier der Böse das Gute bekämpfen.
Wenn er es am Ende nicht schafft wärs mal was anderes, ein merkwürdiges Ende für den Spieler und gleichzeit wäre es auch ein Happyend da ja doch das gute gewinnt.

Der Spieler kann sich das ganze Spiel über mit dem "bösen" identifizieren und wird am ende entteuscht sein es nicht geschafft zu haben oder die "guten" werden das Spiel zocken um das böse mit eigener (Maus)Hand in das Versagen zu treiben und am Ende zu gewinnen - es kommt auf die auffassung des einzelnen an ob die Story dann einen guten oder schlechten Verlauf nimmt  

grüße

edit*
alles ausbau bedürftig merke ich bei zweiterem durchlesen


----------



## obi1984 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Stimme*



			
				BlackDead am 15.02.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.02.2007 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich fänd nen rollenspiel nah an dem pen & paper shadowrun geil!
zukunft mit orks, trolle, elfen, zwerge und menschen und dann schön mit schwertern, pistolen, schrotflinten und und und ...ääähm... rummetzeln!

YEEEHAAA


----------



## BlackDead (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				Jester84 am 15.02.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge Szenarios mit einem gewissen Witz.
> Aber das müsste nochmal gegliedert werden:
> * dramatisch
> * Horror/Schocker
> ...



Ich möchte noch einen Punkt hinzufügen:

* alles Zusammen
Das fände ich persönlich genial zwar sollte das ganze nicht übertrieben sein, aber es müsste doch möglich sein das die Story dramatische und witzige Elemente enthält ohne das es lächerlich wird.  

Außerdem würde ich mir wünschen das alle Charaktere der eine eigene gut ausgearbeitete Hintergrundgeschichte haben ähnlich wie in der Final Fantasy Reihe. 
Am besten wäre es natürlich auch noch das man als Spieler einen spürbaren Einfluss auf die Charaktere, Story und Umgebung auswirkt.


----------



## Freaky22 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich kan euch sagen was für ein Spiel ich haben will. Fortsetzung von Vampires Bloodlines !!!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

[X] Endzeit ...

... und Rossi soll das Skript schreiben!   

SSA


----------



## Rabowke (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich wünsch mir eigentlich ein Setting im Stile von Blade Runner. Das ganze Setting fand ich im Film ziemlich schön ausgearbeitet und wirkte irgendwie glaubwürdig.


----------



## SKEMO (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich bin auch für ein Endzeit / Zukunfts Setting.
Mir fällt da z.B. System Shock ein, das war super spannend.

Vielleicht etwas Action wegnehmen. Mehr RPG. 

Aber bitte kein Online RPG.
Gibt auch Menschen die nur ab und zu mal zocken wollen und
nicht ihr Leben ins Internet verlagern.


----------



## crackajack (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

Ich hab
[x] Nahe Vergangenheit (20. Jhd.)
gewählt.

Mir würde sowas wie Mafia als Rollenspiel vorschweben. 20er oder 30er Jahre. Vollkommen realitische Waffen. Ein eigenes Haus wo man schlafen muss (EA-like kann man das genauso wie den Charakter konfigurieren. *lol*). Man würde eine besorgte Frau oder Gehilfin finden. Verschiedene Gruppierungen bei denen man am Anfang Laufburschentätigkeiten durchführt und sich relativ früh für eine Gruppe entscheiden muss- sonst Rübe ab- später wird man der Pate der gewählten Familie und reißt sich nach und nach die ganze Stadt und Umgebung unter den Nagel. Man hat zwei verlässliche Brüder die einem auf Wunsch zur Seite stehen würden.(die Party) Oder treibt einer davon ein fieses Spiel im Hintergrund?....  Wäre es daher besser schlechter geskillte Straßengangster anzuheuern?... 

wie auch immer, Gegenwart ist auch interessant.
inspiert von Vampire Bloodlines/ World of Drakness.... hachja, das wär schööööön


----------



## Aksakal (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

wie so denn nicht 19. Jhd.

Vieles was man hier schreibt, spiegelt sich im 19. Jhd. 

Man kann im 19.Jhd mit Schwertern, Armbrusten, Bögen usw. kämfen und dazu kommen noch die Feuerschusswaffen.

Man kann im 19.Jhd diverere Maschinen entwickeln und benutzten. 

Die Atmosphäre des 19. Jhd ist sehr sehr cool, denkt an den Van Helsing-Film.

Und nicht zu vergessen Wild West, da muss an die tollen Stunden bei Alone in the Dark 3 denken.


----------



## cid-baba (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*

ich hab jetzt mal für 19.Jhdt. gestimmt, aber ich fände die Idee gut, mal eine Zeit zu nehmen, die sonst in Rollenspielen nicht gebräuchlich ist. Wie wäre es zum beispiel mit einem Rollenspiel, das im Deutschland kurz nach dem 30jährigen Krieg spielt? Der Barock beginnt, neue Schusswaffen und Heeresgattungen werden entwickelt, die absoluten Herrscher bauen sich in ganz Europa Schlösser und versuchen ihren Machtbereich auszudehnen, die Kolonialisierung beginnt...
Als spielbare Personen könnte man z.B. Berater von Fürsten sein, oder Feldherren, Kriegshelden, Spione an fermden Höfen, Kapitäne zur See usw. Dazu gibst soweit ich weiß noch überhaupt nichts, warum eigentlich


----------



## sonic2045 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				cid-baba am 16.02.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt mal für 19.Jhdt. gestimmt, aber ich fände die Idee gut, mal eine Zeit zu nehmen, die sonst in Rollenspielen nicht gebräuchlich ist. Wie wäre es zum beispiel mit einem Rollenspiel, das im Deutschland kurz nach dem 30jährigen Krieg spielt? Der Barock beginnt, neue Schusswaffen und Heeresgattungen werden entwickelt, die absoluten Herrscher bauen sich in ganz Europa Schlösser und versuchen ihren Machtbereich auszudehnen, die Kolonialisierung beginnt...
> Als spielbare Personen könnte man z.B. Berater von Fürsten sein, oder Feldherren, Kriegshelden, Spione an fermden Höfen, Kapitäne zur See usw. Dazu gibst soweit ich weiß noch überhaupt nichts, warum eigentlich




neeeee das würde ja wieder Vergangenheit und Krieg sein WIESO immer das gleiche??

Rollenspiel ja aber wenn dann bitte in der Gegenwart wofür ich auch gestimmt habe
zumal ich langsam keine Orks, Elfen und den Rest mehr sehen kann gibt es Tonnenweise Spiele und die Gegenwart wurde noch nie berücksichtigt. Leider fällt mir nix gutes ein jedoch haben andere schon sehr tolle Ideen mit eingebracht die die Gegenwart betrifft


----------



## cid-baba (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wir entwickeln ein eigenes Spiel - Welches Setting wünschen Sie sich für das Spiel?*



			
				sonic2045 am 16.02.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> cid-baba am 16.02.2007 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der vergangen heit der erde laufen weder trolle noch elfen rum, und die gehören in meine idee überhaupt nicht rein, nur so als anmerkung.


----------

